
The Longest Poem in the World - andreyf
http://www.longestpoemintheworld.com/
======
diN0bot
beautiful merging of "machine" and "human." the lines themselves are quite
emotive: i hadn't read 'normal/banal' tweets before and they're quite
expressive. the algorithm that selects rhymes either happened to be doing
great as i watched, or actually takes into account syllables and removes spam
and urls.

edit: here's an example (4 consecutive lines chosen because they convey a
strange meaning):

> Don't you hate it when you call someone back and they don't answer!

> RIP Dominick Dunne and Ted Kennedy. Damn you, cancer.

> Furthermore, it feeds on other animals and eggs. THIS IS MADNESS!!

> Somewhere between a lot of happiness and sadness.

------
movix
It's cool. Like an ode to banality.

~~~
unalone
Banality is the root of all art. I think the idea of a poem written by the
entire planet* is rather romantic myself.

*kind of

~~~
movix
I think it falls beautifully into the romantic surrealist genre, and appauld
it for doing so. I wasn't criticising banality, though I would disagree with
with your commment on banality is the root of all art. What are you basing
this on?

------
nopassrecover
I like how it detects rhymes. I've never looked into that but it sounds non-
trivial (unless you just have a map).

~~~
Frocer
Ya, could someone explain how this algorithm works?

~~~
gojomo
There are rhyming dictionaries, but also just parsing the pronunciation
indicators of a traditional dictionary for matching end-sounds would work --
and allow matching syllable counts as well. Wiktionary includes pronunciation
guides in 'IPA' symbols:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Phonetic_Alphabet>

There's also 'soundex' encoding of names/words...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soundex>

~~~
Frocer
Ahh... I see. I didn't even know such dictionaries existed! Thanks!

------
chrischen
I have a syllable counter, we should merge it!

------
Banzai10
That was cool, maybe if you try to add another kind of rhymes it would be cool
also.

~~~
nathanb
Yeah, or maybe only choose lines that are in iambic pentameter.

~~~
cschep
Hmm. Haiku version?

------
Dilpil
My favorite rhyme:

"Sex and the City ruined women for me. wtching coffee prince and lovin it =D"

~~~
asmosoinio
two separate lines, as in you read the "dee" out loud?

~~~
Dilpil
Exactly.

